# Kanji ID



## Water (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello, Anyone know know maker? Thanks.


----------



## Hz_zzzzzz (Dec 13, 2021)

It’s Sakai Takayuki.


----------



## Water (Dec 14, 2021)

Hz_zzzzzz said:


> It’s Sakai Takayuki.


Thanks!


----------

